# Corn Disease



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some areas of the corn belt are showing signs of corn diseases due to later plantings.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/foliar-cn-diseases-rising_2-ar32605


----------

